# Centurion LeMans



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Dave's ride motivated this. Wayy back, I picked this up for the then girlfriend to ride. She took it on some short runs but not really for a "ride". It has sat in the garage gathering untold amounts of dust. Dragged it down and this is actually after wiping literally 1/2" of dust from the frame. (I wasn't thinking to take a picture of dust so I wiped it off.)














































The grease has leached into the finish and I dunno if it can be rubbed out? 
It is a pretty light frame set which surprised me but at 45CM rightly so. Tange #2 tubes.

After 20+ years, I was thinking I'd get the wife to ride her bike again.  
She's not much for a drop bar so I was thinking flat bars and thumb shifters. The wheels kind kill it, this bike was sized for 26" but I dunno if I'd want to try 650C or maybe some road oriented MTB wheels. (The right thing is to just buy her a new bike but what I would buy and what is actually applicable is at different ends.)  I'll have fun building her old bike too. 

Parts I don't have on hand: 9spd Deore shifters, flat bar, FD, wheels and tires. Smattering of other small stuff but nothing major. 

Thoughts?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

do it


----------



## carbonite (May 30, 2004)

remember, rear spacing is going to be different for anything 8 speed and above. it should currently be 126mm. 8 and above will be 130mm, although there are some 8 speed freewheels out there(too much hassle). in any event, the rear will open to accept the 130mm, some say you need to have it cold set, others say it dont need it. i would recommend for the least or relatively easiest. run a 7 speed(no rear spacing issue) freewheel and then get a flat or riser bar with the Shimano 7 speed brake/shifter combo kit(thumb style). or for even easier just swap out to flat/riser bar with bmx style brake levers. everything will remain. i had a Nishiki that someone did that to, it was a great little bike. i am a real bike nut so i hope i helped you at least a little bit.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

The frame cleaned up nicely, a few nicks and such but overall very good. 

The wheels are a sticking point. The hubs are early 105 Uniglide, the rims are Araya of some sort. A 650C wheelset would go beyond budget from what I saw in a quick search. If this Uniglide body is changeable, I'll consider a Hyperglide body transplant. That opens up cassette choices and I have a 9spd Ultegra on hand. Dunno about 26" road tires though. Projected cost dropped significantly without the wheelset. 

Thanks carbonite. There will be some searching to see what is available for applicable shifter-brake units from 7-9 spd. 

She could just ride the MTB but there would be no wrenching fun for me.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I kept mine as 6 speed uniglide....I'd use the 105 wheels...There is nothing wrong with them


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like the perfect girly bike. Do it.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

What about getting a tall nitto stem (technomic or slug) & use the bars you've got or perhaps some more comfy drop bars w/ flare... like on-one midge/origin8 gary/salsa bell lap (these are more traditional, but with a bit of flare) bars & use what ya got.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking at options on that auction site, Uniglide cassettes are slim and same for bar mounted 6-7 speed shifters. NOS ones are nearly as much as current gen, 9-10 spd parts. 

The headset I think is a Tange all steel unit. With the parts on a tray, I accidentally bumped the table causing the top nut to fall off onto the garage floor. You know the sound of dropping a wrench as it rings out. That ear ringing sound came from the top nut...geeze. Once I get it cleaned-up, I'll weigh it.

This is a fun build.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

hey, at least it wasn't all your ball bearings rolling on the floor  

bar end shifters an option? they're relatively cheap. 
Also, you can transplant a hyperglide freehub into your uniglide hubs (per sheldon brown), which will make getting a cassette much easier. 


Kuma601 said:


> Looking at options on that auction site, Uniglide cassettes are slim and same for bar mounted 6-7 speed shifters. NOS ones are nearly as much as current gen, 9-10 spd parts.
> 
> The headset I think is a Tange all steel unit. With the parts on a tray, I accidentally bumped the table causing the top nut to fall off onto the garage floor. You know the sound of dropping a wrench as it rings out. That ear ringing sound came from the top nut...geeze. Once I get it cleaned-up, I'll weigh it.
> 
> This is a fun build.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Haven't been as attentive to this as possible so there was a long interval. Except for cranks it has Shimano 600EX bits. I dunno what it is, some tiny little part halts everything and this was no different. The headset crown race is sized 27.0 so getting an ISO standard 1" headset to fit is a 

Took it by the LBS and they don't have a cutter to do this job so I have to find an older bike shop with the appropriate tool. If not, the original steel unit will be put back on. It is like 3X as heavy as the 600 headset I have. Hopefully I can devote myself and get it done in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Got these put on today :

Nitto classic stem
Forte' bars and brake levers. 

The Exage cranks need chainrings and I'll begin shopping for some wheels for the final driveline update. Thinking of some MTB wheels instead of the skinny road wheels. This should be quite comfortable for her neighborhood jaunts.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Long time in coming. Since she has to be in that right moment to ride, finishing her bike has been "delayed". Watching it hanging gathering dust again, I finally put the chain on it. Took it for a 2 mile test ride today. Pretty fun and those little 650C wheels spin up quickly. If Bonktown has the Reynolds 650C's up again for $150, I might grab them to make this into a 9spd.

This little bike is fun and pretty responsive through the corners. I can't get it to fit me right since the TT is so short, I'd need a 140mm stem and about 30mm setback to get close. 

As it is:

Shimano 600EX brakes, FD, RD
Exage 6 spd shifters 
Exage crankset with 105/5500 inner and 600 EX outer chainrings
105 hubset laced to some Araya hoops 36 3X
Forte'/Performance flat bar and MTB brake levers
3TTT 25.4 stem 120mm
SRAM 850 chain

The original Panracer tires but I picked up some Kenda Koncepts as backup. In this configuration, I might see if I can hunt down a straight 6spd cassette since this one is a wide range one. WIll also hunt down a nicer saddler for her along with a better seat post. This entry level SR isn't very refined in terms of saddle tilt it has one of those domed notched set-up's.

Monday this bike will get a break-in 15 mile ride. Wife says I look silly on it. :blush2::lol:


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Updated pics:

The original tires have been passable for the quick around the block and trainer.


----------

